
New NVidia GeForce driver license - Tomte
http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/licence.php?lang=us&type=GeForce
======
Tomte
Limitations:

No Datacenter Deployment. The SOFTWARE is not licensed for datacenter
deployment, except that blockchain processing in a datacenter is permitted.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Wow! Good catch. Do they have another product geared for that market?

~~~
Tomte
Sure, the more expensive series: Quadro and especially Tesla.

NVidia realized that their consumer products are good enough for many people
in Deep Learning, and they like that not one bit.

~~~
matt_the_bass
Yes. I think this is the first time I've seen a consumer level device with a
licensing agreement that calls out market sector. I have seen those that call
out geographic location.

------
brudgers
recently,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983587](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15983587)

